# Steven Seagal....Lawman???



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Anyone watch this? 

Tonight is the episode where he talks about his dogs....and they are actually NICE GSD's....

Not sure I agree with what he is trying to do having them "work together" in protection work. The Black and Tan, if I heard correctly, he has had for only three days (imported from Europe) and he tried to work both dogs at the same time in his living room and they went after each other, or rather the solid black went after the new dog....this is what I don't understand about it....shouldn't the dog have more time to "adjust" before being expected to get all fired up next to a "strange" dog basically????

The muzzle work was pretty good though...poor guy got hammered LOL

Trainers name is John H(?) Whitaker


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I saw that. The Black and Tan is from the Czech Republic. Both looked to be nice animals. They should be, he can afford it...

I for one would do the same. These things need to be worked out right away. I dictate who's who in the pecking order. When we were doing multiple dogs on decoys it was a difficult thing sometimes getting the dogs to "honor" each others bites and not fight over the decoy. Often, the dogs had never seen each other before. I guess I would liken it to a hunting pack of hounds. The quarry is to be the focus, not who's who. They are hunting for ME. The fact he is addressing it right away MAY save some fights when he is not there and they are on their own in the house.

Another thing he seemed to be getting right was actually training the dogs to protect the house. Notice he wasn't at all worried about scratched windows and wood work! All too often, I heard people at protection class commenting that nobody better try to break in their house now that their dog was trained to bite. I ALWAYS volunteered to show up at their house anytime to show them I could get past the dog without a suit on. 99.9% of the time I did just that. (much to their dismay!) Few dogs transfer the work on the training field to the house. In fact, without the in house training, the dogs would often get frustrated about not being able to get to the intruder outside and turn that energy toward the house itself... or in this case each other. Teaching the dog tactics for surviving a home intruder is quite an interesting and important subject. The dog(s) are not unlike enclosure/compound guards so without your presence need to know what to do and when to do it.

Looks like he didn't "waist" any time hitting the Deputy donuts, eh? (I should talk, LOL!)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Tim, I appreciate it and it makes sense. Guess my mentality of letting the dogs acclimate was based on what I have learned thus far. 

I thought they did a great job as well, but was just wondering about it. And I liked that he had both dogs on the white couch and allowed them to protect the house like he did....
He said he had been training dogs since he was 8 yrs old and most of what he said was pretty dead on about pack order and what not. 

And yes, he has been hitting the donuts a little hard it seems. Pretty talented guy though...and I liked the music he and his band were playing. 

Not sure I can comprehend him as an officer yet.....watched too many of his movies...LOL 
But he has been a LEO for 20 yrs....something I did not know. Maybe he will become a K9 handler too....


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Carol,

Hey, it's just my opinion. Your experiences are just as valid. As usual, it depends on the particular dogs. I'm anxious to see what others have to say too!

I liked his movies too, until he started forwarding his own "agenda." He does have "Presence" though! It seems it will only be a matter of time until some perp believes he can take out Segal in an "Assualt on a Police Officer" situation. Now THAT is something I'd like to see on the show!!! There always seems to be someone with a faster draw, so to speak... Fat or not, he's a black belt in Akito, he'd be a force to be reckoned with.

IMO, K9 handlers aren't deployed enough for a show series. They will probably just keep him doing what he's doing.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Segal is known in Europe. He has been to trials and trained with trainers there. People there say he knows his dogs and he is a quite a good handler himself. 

Hope the shows gets loaded up onto youtube, i like segal films!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw the show also. I thought that he had said that the sable dog he called Frankie was the new dog that he had only had for 3 days. The black one was the first dog. The dogs looked nice, but like Carol said, he can afford the best out there. They sure were a handfull for him to hang onto, both of them at the same time. I guess that he isn't in quite the shape that he was in more youthful times. Like us all.  Somehow he didn't seem to be quite as 'big' as I remember him to be. Anyone ever hear of the 2 trainers that he had there?


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

In the 90s Segal imported a working line GSD from Europe sold to him by a friend's friend after having gone to see it and test it. I am pretty sure it was a pretty good dog going by the trainer. Apparently he knows his dogs and trainers, you cannot just sell him rubbish.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I heard he would call the US gov whenever he traveled out of the country to ask if they wanted him to do any work for them (and a lot of his claims have been shown to be BS)


David Lee Roth was supposedly working as an EMT on an ambulance in new york a few years back, that would be the ultimate call, segal and DLR on scene.

Also on youtube there is an interview with jean claude van damme where he is talking about being at sly stallone's house for a party and segal refusing to fight him (was on some french talk show or something), funny to watch, JCVD did a good sly impression


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am NOT a van damme fan at all.....I have only seen him when he is being an arrogant pr**k and would like to see him get his butt kicked. 

I remember when I was younger how my girlfriends would get all fluttery over that guy and I just couldn't stomach watching him at all. 

Segal probably knows what the outcome of that fight would be and figures it's a waste of his time....and I can see van damme following him around about the whole thing like a dog begging for scraps......

(have to say that I am the one that liked the big Russian, Ivan Drago (Dolph Lundgren), in the later Rocky film though....that guy was cool, but he turned into an arrogant pr**k too)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

^ catch 'always sunny in philadelphia' on hulu.com. 

the episode from last week had a lot to do with dolph lundgren (he was the only legit tough guy out of all the action starts from the 80's)


here is the clip of JCVD talking about the greatest fight that never happened


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-U5L0QPkrE


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

the always sunny episode (funniest show on tv, with danny devito, but you need to have a guy's sense of humor, not for the easily offended), also, this is a B level episode, from the hulu site the recent ones with the DENNIS sytem (of picking up girls) and 'paddy's pub, home of the orig kitten mittens' are A level if you are going to give it a try

its worth registering an email, one of the better, more popular sites on the net for free viewing of tv shows, etc




http://www.hulu.com/watch/110635/its-always-sunny-in-philadelphia-mac-and-charlie-write-a-movie


----------



## Lukasz J. Trzebinski (Jul 21, 2009)

One thing I can tell is segal always had his own style, he acted the same in real life as he acts in his movies, I think the guy is not about being a fake, he is just a guy that happens to be very famous but likes the simple life. I give him a lot of props, and I never knew he is into dog training more respect to him.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

[QUOTE
here is the clip of JCVD talking about the greatest fight that never happened
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-U5L0QPkrE[/QUOTE]

Matt,

That is a funny clip. Here's a clue for JCVD, if you invite someone to step outside to fight and he doesn't show up in say, five minutes. You're retarded to wait for two hours 

I used to work with a little pecker head drunk who would constantly challenge me (and everyone else) to fight. He was twice my age, so not much of a challenge, why bother.
A no win situation. If I kick his ass it's because he was drunk. If I didn't, then he'd claim I backed down. 
Whatever Charley, have another Budweiser LOL


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I am NOT a van damme fan at all.....I have only seen him when he is being an arrogant pr**k and would like to see him get his butt kicked.
> 
> I remember when I was younger how my girlfriends would get all fluttery over that guy and I just couldn't stomach watching him at all.
> 
> ...


http://www.chuckzito.com/default2.htm

Hey Carol, I can't link the exact page but go here, click magazine covers on the left, then on the right click on the Steppin Out mag picture. When the list of pages comes up its an interview with Chuck Zito. He knocked him out in a bar. No pics though.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> ^ catch 'always sunny in philadelphia' on hulu.com.
> 
> the episode from last week had a lot to do with dolph lundgren (he was the only legit tough guy out of all the action starts from the 80's)
> 
> ...



Haha I saw that, it's called Mac and Charlie write a movie...great episode.

As for Segal, I'm not a fan of his movies, or any of the "kick ass constantly, no slow down or thought" movies.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.aetv.com/steven-seagal-l...campaign=steven seagal lawman&utm_term=lawman


whatching it now here are the clips with the dogs


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Are we really having a discussion about who's cooler Van Damne or Segal?

While were at it, who's your favorite Muppet?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm partial to Oscar the grouch! :grin:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Are we really having a discussion about who's cooler Van Damne or Segal?
> 
> While were at it, who's your favorite Muppet?



Yeah and Chuck Norris kicked both their asses.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah and Chuck Norris kicked both their asses.


Joe Rogan sat ring side and told you everything they did wrong.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

And Superfoot send Chuck Norris flying,


----------



## Terry Holstine (Aug 5, 2008)

Steven Segal, Lawman. Hmmm whoda thunk it.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

James Downey said:


> Are we really having a discussion about who's cooler Van Damne or Segal?
> 
> While were at it, who's your favorite Muppet?


Fozzie the Bear... thanks for asking.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
( oh yeah and Marek TOO!!!! HI AL!!!!)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Are we really having a discussion about who's cooler Van Damne or Segal?
> 
> While were at it, who's your favorite Muppet?





nope, just a discussion (brief hijack) about the greatest fight that never happened


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Marek is definitely the best muppet Carol!!!!!!!! lol

Segal would absolutley kick JCVD ass in seconds.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Fozzie the Bear... thanks for asking.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ( oh yeah and Marek TOO!!!! HI AL!!!!)


Are you crazy=;... Animal, on the drums is the coolest.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> Are you crazy=;... Animal, on the drums is the coolest.


Holy Crap!!! You are correct...how could I forget Animal???? Yep...have to change my favorite for sure!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

jack van strien said:


> And Superfoot send Chuck Norris flying,


 
Superfoot aka Billy Wallace
I sparred with Wallace in the early 70s, or I should say I was his kicking bag.:-o
He showed me how to work a speed bag with one foot while standing on the other. I was badass on that bag........it couldn't kick back! :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Animal is the best muppet since kermit died of swine flu.

Segal vs jcvd = Mike ditka by 32 points came out of nowhere and banged their heads together rendering them unconcious.


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Clint Eastwood would lick all of them at the same time without his gay ape! :razz:


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve McQueen and Charls Bronson together, could whip the whole lot of them at "ONE" time!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeh, yeh and Sophia Loren could just give them all the look and, and..... and, cause them to self destruct. They are only so tough.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I saw the part in the show where Seagal and his "trainer" were working the 2 dogs on the "decoy". Check out the prices, etc.,on the website of his "trainer":

http://www.protectiondogs.com/protection_dog_pricing.shtml

Here is the trainer guy in some video:

http://www.protectiondogs.com/info/first_protection_dog.shtml


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy crap, lol. 
http://www.protectiondogs.com/personal_and_executive_protection_dogs_for_sale.shtml

P.T. Barnum was right again.........a coupla of mali's for 50 large


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Susan,

I wonder how much he pays his decoys/helpers...

$250,000.00+ for a dog... That would buy A LOT of guns and security equipment! Seagal must have gotten the cheap $50,000.00 ones. They get up on his couch.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Holy crap, lol.
> http://www.protectiondogs.com/personal_and_executive_protection_dogs_for_sale.shtml
> 
> P.T. Barnum was right again.........a coupla of mali's for 50 large


I see two Malinois listed for $65,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My favorite muppetts?......The two old farts in the balcony....and the Swedish chef.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> My favorite muppetts?......The two old farts in the balcony....and the Swedish chef.


bork bork


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

The dogs his trainer has are nice looking but I know I wouldn't pay that price for one... BUT... People with the money to spend 65K on a dog probably don't think it's a big deal.

If he can get those prices then I don't blame him... Don't hate the player - hate the game, right? lol


----------

